# Microsoft Office 12 Sessions



## lauram18 (May 23, 2012)

I have a computer that has been freezing up a couple times a day. 
The keyboard and mouse are completely un responsive. I have to shut the station down. 
When I look at the event logs, I am consistantly seeing under Microsoft Office Sessions:
Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7003
Date: 05/24/2012
Time: 8:00:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: SMR-XP
Description:
ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.6607.1000, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6612.1000. This session was terminated unexpectedly.

Followed by:
Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7003
Date: 05/24/2012
Time: 8:01:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: SMR-XP
Description:
ID: 1, Application Name: Microsoft Office Excel, Application Version: 12.0.6661.5000, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6612.1000. This session was terminated unexpectedly.

User does have accounting add ins installed under Excel.

Initially the freezes occured when she would paste something from Excel into Outlook.. Ended up installing a different network printer for her (with a ps driver)... and that stopped the freezing occuring by the cutting and pasting... now the station is freezing when printing from Excel and Adobe.

I have ran a repair on Office, uinstalled and re -installed Office, ran windows file checker,un installed and re installed Excel add ins... I am about ready to create a new profile for this user... before I do this...any suggestions from anyone.... Thank you.




Station is running windows xp sp3. Updates are up to date.
Office 2007 - also has all updates
Hp printer 4350


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Welcome to TSF 

Lets try something 
Click on Start then run 
in the window type in "Outlook.exe /resetnavpane " without the "" 
Press enter 
after that see how it goes.


----------



## lauram18 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion.. I did try that, and I was still have the issue. I did end up creating a new profile for the user, and same issue. I am now going to swap out the machine... bleh I hope that a different machine will be the end of the freeze ups. The gal has been a real sport about the interruptions throughout the day – for the last week…


----------

